# Huntin some shark bait



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

went out to NAS tonight in search of some lady fish for bait for friday night sharkin, started late at 1800 but right off the bat 2 ladyfish then it died off couldn't even get a pinfish to touch our shrimp. but right at dark a school of spanish came splashing threw about 30 yards of shore threw some shrimp in front of them and wam bam my buddy caught a spanish just under 22in.i hooked up with nice size bluefish after that nothing so as I'm calling it quits. i pull the old one last cast, boom one last run a pretty little 18in redfish released to catch another day. kinda slow but the little action was enough to have me craving another day on the water! gettin the new yak rigged up for this fall run!


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Where on base were you fishing? I've never seen Spanish that close to shore except off of the sea walls.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Just put a hook in a turd... Them shiteaters will eat anything... I just don't understand targeting the stinky bastards...


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

They always roll in along with blues and lady fish at different times ofcourse around the port ops area.


LUPilot said:


> Where on base were you fishing? I've never seen Spanish that close to shore except off of the sea walls.


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Then don't respond, Mullet Hunter.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

+1 ^

Sharks will not eat anything. For those of us that choose to shark fish, we know bait selection, preperation and presentation is very involved.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

devinsdad said:


> +1 ^
> 
> Sharks will not eat anything. For those of us that choose to shark fish, we know bait selection, preperation and presentation is very involved.


agreed brotha! 

when i saw the spanish they were making a run thru the canal just outside of sherman


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Just put a hook in a turd... Them shiteaters will eat anything... I just don't understand targeting the stinky bastards...



You go fish with a turd and I'll use a fresh mullet and let's see who gets the first bite:thumbsup:


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah! At what point to we call him out and dog pile him?! Shark fishers of the world unite!!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

JerseyDevil- That was some funny shit! I am still laughing...

Shark fishing, especially land based, is a sport all it's own with amazing risk, danger and pure excitement. Let me see a guy who drinks beer all day on his daddy's 46' sportfisher catching Sailfish do what we do. Get in a kayak at night, with 10' of wire, a big hook and an even bigger bloody bait paddle 200 yards out into the gulf at night through the surf. Drop the bait, paddle back and then battle a big shark without the ability to chase the fish in the boat.

Then get in the water when the shark is close, tail-rope her, de-hook and wade her back in the water and revive in order to ensure a safe release. That is shark fishing!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

devinsdad said:


> Get in a kayak at night, with 10' of wire, a big hook and an even bigger bloody bait paddle 200 yards out into the gulf at night through the surf. Drop the bait, paddle back and then battle a big shark without the ability to chase the fish in the boat.



Whenever I take folks they look at me like I am crazy when I throw a bloody bonito into the back of the yak and head out in pitch black dark. It's actually really cool out there at night....even better when there's some decent waves to ride back in.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

i believe with all these fellow shark fishermen we should set up a night of sharkin!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

LUNDY said:


> i believe with all these fellow shark fishermen we should set up a night of sharkin!


Tomorrow?


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

im planning on getting out to johnson beach tomorrow night for a little sharkin anyones welcome!


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Damn, I missed the invite, the wife and I are headed over to NAS this afternoon. I once took a friend of mine shark fishing in one of the bays in NJ (on a boat at the time). He was a trout fisherman and had been wanting to go sharking for a while. We ended the night with about 5 or 6 nice duskys and smiles all around. So as we were heading back in I asked him what he thought of it. So he looks down at himself, covered in blood, chum and spray from handling them at boatside during the release and he says (I'm couldn't make this up) "This has all the elegance of a gladiator pit." I almost pissed my pants, but I couldn't have said it any better. I think the better questions is why WOULDN'T you go shark fishing?!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

If the weather holds up, devinsdad and I are heading out for an all nighter. Can't pass up a full moon.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

"This has all the elegance of a gladiator pit." 

That is the best line I have ever heard in relation to shark fishing...


----------

